# Hi Everyone!



## McLellan357 (Oct 13, 2019)

Hello, everybody. I am a newly raised MM in Ohio as well as a Past Master Councilor of DeMolay. I received the Grand Master's Excellence in Youth Award from the Grand Master of the Grand Lodge of F&AM of Ohio a few years ago for recognition for my efforts as a DeMolay.  More about me personally, I am currently a Paramedic student and hope to further my career in medicine after I graduate my program. I am currently an EMT and Firefighter as well. I'm looking forward to being active on here.


----------



## Winter (Oct 13, 2019)

Welcome to the forum Brother!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 14, 2019)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother. I'm just below you in Kentucky.


----------



## Bloke (Oct 19, 2019)

Fraternal Greetings and welcome from Australia.


----------



## Matt L (Oct 20, 2019)

Welcome Brother, congratulations!  You'll find a bunch of 1st responders in here.


----------



## Brother RG (Oct 25, 2019)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## Chaz (Oct 25, 2019)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

